# My Thougts On Roms So Far. What About You?



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Suji - stable fast and amazing battery.

Sesnei- I love the blur!

Vortex- not my style but liked the battery

Now back on suji 2.5 ;-)

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Switching between CM and MIUI whenever one is updated. Couldn't ask for a greater selection of awesome ROMs!


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

You should try the new Liberty 3. A final build may be released soon *hint hint*


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks wwaffle.

Anyway to get blur keyboard on suji?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Its Shuji.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

You could look for the apk and install it.


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Battery is awsome on shuji

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## -Jeff- (Aug 10, 2011)

Shuji - battery life is good since it is based on Apex. For some reason I can't stick with it. Don't know why.

Cm4dx - great rom if you're willing to deal with the battery hit you'll take compared to blur based roms. Its fast and pretty stable. This is my go to 2nd init rom.

Vortex - running this now and I love it. Its fast (not as fast as cm though) and the battery life is fantastic. Ill be on this one for a while.


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

So far I like the launcher also zeam is cool

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Liberty 3 is great can't wait for the final build. If its anything like the last versions of liberty it should be great. My hopes might be to high but I think the battery of Shuji and other blur based roms and the customization of CM7. Hopefully


----------



## crewchief41 (Aug 20, 2011)

Tried Vortex, Cm7, Shuji, Apex, MIUI, Sensei602 and a few others. All have a different set of features. Three stand out....Shuji for a pure Android experience, Vortex for the best Blur rom (and most trouble free) and MIUI for the best all round wow that's cool experience. The new Defy port for the X is really stable. Themeable and customizable on the fly.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I had been on CM7, next was MIUI,then back to CM7,
I have been on VorteX ever since version 1.4 still on VorteX its on version 2.9 now, everything works on VorteX .


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

I liked vortex also

Right now getting better battery on suji

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## hawkeye12 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have been on Shuji for a good bit....has some really nice themes, very stable, smooth, fast and good battery. Think I am going to give Vortex a shot.


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

-Jeff- said:


> Cm4dx - great rom if you're willing to deal with the battery hit you'll take compared to blur based roms.


CM7 GB however is much much better and if you pair it with Juice Defender & undervolt it the battery life is awesome.


----------



## zbjones (Sep 23, 2011)

I've only tried a handful of ROMs, being that I started rooting a few months ago. I loved Liberty (I have my wife on Liberty 0.9 still) and I also loved Shuji 2.2

I just flashed my first ever 2nd init ROM - Liquid Smooth - and besides the known camera problems and shorter battery life, I am absolutely loving the massive amount of customization Liquid has. My understanding is that all 2nd inits are that way. I'm guessing I'll be flashing others soon.

I read these forums quite a bit and never understood why people would want to flash so much and change things. But after I educated myself on here and other forums, I'm just as addicted to it as everyone else LOL. I

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 12, 2011)

I remember liking shuji quite a bit. I remember trying vortex for a bit too. Maybe too much razzmataz at the time. Been on sensei mod for a week or so (long time for me) and am getting the BEST battery life ever. Reason why I've not tried cm7 yet. Battery life is KEY. Could be the rom or could be other tweaks I've made along the way. Made the switch from launcher pro to GO launcher too. All is running great so am hesitant to change things up.


----------



## -Jeff- (Aug 10, 2011)

JagoX said:


> CM7 GB however is much much better and if you pair it with Juice Defender & undervolt it the battery life is awesome.


That's my mistake. I should have specified dx in the rom name. I have never run the version based on the Froyo kernel. I was able to get 16 hours or so off the gingerbread version without juice defender. But I'm sitting here at 25 hours with 42%remaining on Vortex. It's tough to justify.


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

zbjones said:


> I've only tried a handful of ROMs, being that I started rooting a few months ago. I loved Liberty (I have my wife on Liberty 0.9 still) and I also loved Shuji 2.2
> 
> I just flashed my first ever 2nd init ROM - Liquid Smooth - and besides the known camera problems and shorter battery life, I am absolutely loving the massive amount of customization Liquid has. My understanding is that all 2nd inits are that way. I'm guessing I'll be flashing others soon.
> 
> ...


FYI. I read over at rootz that someone tweeted one of the devs on liquid asking about the camera issue. He responded that they are working on it. Not sure on validity, but it would be great. I have it as a nandroid and am running Chevy 2.2. Liquid is awesome. As is Vortex 2.9.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## zbjones (Sep 23, 2011)

milski65 said:


> FYI. I read over at rootz that someone tweeted one of the devs on liquid asking about the camera issue. He responded that they are working on it. Not sure on validity, but it would be great. I have it as a nandroid and am running Chevy 2.2. Liquid is awesome. As is Vortex 2.9.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I read the same thing...although I'm thinking of staying up tonight and doing a clean sbf and trying out MIUI. I'm curious about it after reading many good things about it. I'm a sucker for things to customize LOL. And I hear this new Defy MIUI is pretty nice

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## polarbehr (Oct 11, 2011)

No love for Darkslide?


----------



## ninjabeaver (Aug 20, 2011)

Liberty 3 has hands down given me the best battery life and consistency.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

polarbehr said:


> No love for Darkslide?


If I was running 1st init roms still, I would def be on DarkslideX! BBC is a great dev and offers a ton of support to his work. Now he's kinda teamed up with P3 too on a few things.


----------



## tharris297 (Jun 26, 2011)

After issues with DefX .28 I'm on rooted stock .605 and after freezing a few apps I'm loving it right now.

EDUT: If course i'm not sure how long that will last.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## -Jeff- (Aug 10, 2011)

polarbehr said:


> No love for Darkslide?


I used Darkslide a bit when 596 was the latest ota and it was great. I would totally give it another try if it was updated. Great rom.


----------



## EsotericPunk (Jul 23, 2011)

I have used the stock rooted version of every single leak, as well as Gummy Jar, Liberty Froyo and Liberty GB, AOSP Liberty, Apex V1(Froyo) and 2(GB), Shuji, CM7, and MIUI. I have to say, out of all the ROM's MIUI is the smoothest, most polished ROM and I am getting mind-blowing battery life out of it. On the 1.9.30 I was getting over a day on moderate use, easily. 1.10.21 seems a little shorter but still miles away from anything else (I think Apex 2 RC3, my second favorite, came the closest at about 22 hrs of battery). I can't wait to grab the next stable iteration with 720p video/recording finally implemented!


----------



## crewchief41 (Aug 20, 2011)

EsotericPunk said:


> I have used the stock rooted version of every single leak, as well as Gummy Jar, Liberty Froyo and Liberty GB, AOSP Liberty, Apex V1(Froyo) and 2(GB), Shuji, CM7, and MIUI. I have to say, out of all the ROM's MIUI is the smoothest, most polished ROM and I am getting mind-blowing battery life out of it. On the 1.9.30 I was getting over a day on moderate use, easily. 1.10.21 seems a little shorter but still miles away from anything else (I think Apex 2 RC3, my second favorite, came the closest at about 22 hrs of battery). I can't wait to grab the next stable iteration with 720p video/recording finally implemented!


10.21 Miui here too. Nandroided back to Vortex for a few hours yesterday then went right back to Miui. Vortex is great blur rom but doesn't offer the customation Miui.us does.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

tharris297 said:


> After issues with DefX .28 I'm on rooted stock .605 and after freezing a few apps I'm loving it right now.
> 
> EDUT: If course i'm not sure how long that will last.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


P3Droid made a striped down version of stock blur .605 with 1% battery mods. If you like stock blur you should check it out.


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Is there a new vortex?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> P3Droid made a striped down version of stock blur .605 with 1% battery mods. If you like stock blur you should check it out.


Hmm link?


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> You should try the new Liberty 3. A final build may be released soon *hint hint*


I've given up on Jrummy...all he does is leave a trail of half done roms aka Liberty GB and Justice.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Draexo said:


> I've given up on Jrummy...all he does is leave a trail of half done roms aka Liberty GB and Justice.


^^^ he isn't wrong...


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> Hmm link?


http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-x-mods/9711-semi-stock-4-5-605-deodexed-1-accurate-slightly-debloated-media-enhancements.html

I haven't tried this, so use at your own risk....just wanted to provide the link as requested.


----------



## binary_jester (Nov 1, 2011)

Damn you people. Here I was happily running my rooted version og GB and now you have me considering flashing to Vortex or Miui. I am still undecided as of yet.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Draexo said:


> I've given up on Jrummy...all he does is leave a trail of half done roms aka Liberty GB and Justice.


I gave up for awhile but lately he's been doing good work he redid Rom Toolbox. Liberty GB was finished at the time .596 was the latest when he stoped. Your right about justice it didn't go anywhere. But Liberty 3 is really nice can't wait for the full release.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> Hmm link?


If you like it you should consider buying the Team Black Hat App its worth the money has everything you need for the Droid X


----------

